# Wotofo Nudge 22



## Rob Fisher (12/2/18)

Yet another new RDA and based on the reviews I thought I will buy into the hype and get one... I must say it's a pretty neat RDA and is a really simple build. I'm not sure the caps will handle rough usage very well and will scratch... I used a screwdriver to pry the one cap from the packaging and already it has a scratch. What a goose! 

Love the fact that it comes with two different caps (airflow) and a 510 adapter. Having tested them now I think I prefer the 810 tip and the wider airflow...

I just wish they came in gold. 

It's a nice BF RDA and I'll keep it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Faheem777 (12/2/18)

Hey @Rob Fisher how is the flavour compared to the other popular 22mm single coil rda’s in the market?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/18)

Faheem777 said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher how is the flavour compared to the other popular 22mm single coil rda’s in the market?



@Faheem777 that's a difficult call for me because I don't use RDA's very much but what I can say is that the flavour is good and at the price it's a winner as far as I'm concerned. Best wait for @KZOR to do a review because he is the RDA boffin. But my guess is he will like it a lot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sachin1804 (12/2/18)

@Rob Fisher Ive been watching this one for a while. Thanks for the short review. Where did you source it from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/18)

Sachin1804 said:


> @Rob Fisher Ive been watching this one for a while. Thanks for the short review. Where did you source it from?



I got it from VaporDNA but I'm sure they will arrive at local vendors shortly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG (12/2/18)

Build deck looks just like the Wasp Nano. Even the airflow location. So I assume it'll produce flavour really well. Looks like it has more space for a coil than the wasp though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (12/2/18)

An honest yet jaded review :


----------



## Daniel (12/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just wish they came in gold.



Get a silver one and see below : 

*Anodizing* is an electrochemical process that converts the metal surface into a decorative, durable, corrosion-resistant, anodic oxide finish. *Aluminum* is ideally suited to *anodizing*, although other nonferrous metals, such as magnesium and titanium, also *can* be *anodized*.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar (12/2/18)

IMO it's an excellent little flavour atty. I used the coil it came with and to me it's on par flavour wise with my Hadaly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/2/18)

Daniel said:


> Get a silver one and see below :
> 
> *Anodizing* is an electrochemical process that converts the metal surface into a decorative, durable, corrosion-resistant, anodic oxide finish. *Aluminum* is ideally suited to *anodizing*, although other nonferrous metals, such as magnesium and titanium, also *can* be *anodized*.


11 - 14V if I remember correctly


----------

